# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Контроль кодов номеров номенклатуры и контрагентов

## melger

Пожалуйста, дайте совет по организации работы.
Вопрос о первоначальной организации базы: с чьей стороны и в каком порядке организовывать учет.Торговля опт-розница.Наверное, буду менеджеров выводить в торговлю и склад с последующими выгрузками в Бухгалтерию.Озадачилась возможным "перезалитием" моих контрагентов или номенклатуры в бухгалтерии их инфой из "торговли",если будет одинаковая нумерация кодов.Когда-то столкнулась с этим в Управлении торговли 8.Возможно, нужно как-то правильно распределить права или задать префиксы.Посоветуйте,пж.
Так же, нужен совет:новое предприятие-новая программа? Выбирать 1С8 или оставаться на 1С7? При условии,что другие (не новые конторки) на семерке.

----------

